# Dog with COPD symptoms



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

My 13 year old australian shepherd has been diagnosed with scarring of the lungs from canine influenza a few years back. The vet said she basically has COPD. She does pretty well except for her breathing getting somewhat raspy when she gets over active and barks a lot. 

The most annoying affliction is her gagging cough. She mostly coughs at night when she is sleeping -it's a gag like cough but nothing ever comes up. It is triggered by allergies. It's been really bad the last few nights. I put her on a light dose of prednisone before bed, benadryl and robitussin and that usually takes care of it for the most part. The last couple of nights it hasn't. 

I have tried a couple of herb cough medicines in the past -I think a marshmallow tea helped some. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with dealing with COPD symptoms and what has helped them? I'd love to find some other natural treatments to help her.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Had similar symptoms in my 11 y/o lab. Unfortunately, nothing cured the COPD and we had to make his as comfortable as possible 6 months (wish I could give you good news). 

The prednisone helped some, but causes frequent urination, so accidents started to occur - the pressure from the coughing caused him to lose control of his bladder.

We had good luck with Rescue Remedy - a couple of drops under the tongue before bed helped relax him enough that he could sleep with out too much gagging. I see it for sale in health food stores now or it can be ordered on line.

Good Luck!!


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for your info - I never thought of rescue remedy. I'll give it a whirl.

She was diagnosed about a year ago when she had a respiratory attack where we almost lost her, but happily emergency care and oxygen saved her life. I feel totally blessed to still have her a year later.

She is great during the day and is still quite the bossy toot! My daughter was even able to show her in a Jr handling class this May.


----------

